# What are the best additions/upgrades you've made to your haunt?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm curious to see what people say - and hopefully discover some things I'm not aware of or haven't given the proper consideration.

As the title says, what is the best addition or upgrade that you've made over the years? It could be a prop or a room - or it could be something more behind the scenes like walkie-talkies for the crew.

To get things started I'll throw out a couple:

- We built a haunted toe-pincher coffin that lights up and slams open/shut using a wiper motor. After the first year, we began using it as the 'ready signal' to send in the next group. I bought a wireless controlled power switch (designed for Christmas lights) and am able to turn it off and on from inside the haunt. Being able to signal without sticking my head out or breaking character was a huge improvement for us.

- One of our volunteers has an old windowless van used for hauling lawn mowers around. We began incorporating it into the haunt and the results have been fantastic. It is menacing, provides a nice obstacle for the TOTs and a few good hiding places to jump out from.

charlie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We phased out the cheesy last minute cardboard tombstones we made when we were first setting up a yard display years ago The initial replacements were store-bought, but now we make nearly all our tombstones.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea this is only my second year and i'm pretty excited. Last year it was just a small garage walk through with a black plastic facade on the front painted like an old haunted house. This year we are adding big scarecrows, lighting , a big fun inflatable entrance for the tot's to enjoy and a mini corn maze


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Spent several hundred $$ on laboratory equipment and props to beef up the mad scientist lab. Real beakers (suprisingly not cheap), plasma disk, built a large power panel, lights, skeletons, lasers, industrial light fixtures. (2011 link in my sig).


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Not be a brown-noser but joining Haunt Forum was the best upgrade I made overall. I've been exposed to more talent and ideas than what I ever expected. My first major upgrade was building a fog chiller back in 2006. After that it was animated props.

Thanks to Zombie-F and all the members!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

pneumatics!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say the best thing was developing a cheap and workable tea light hack to have flickering basically equivalent to a candle. Once that happened, it opened the door to dozens of uses...pumpkins, candelabras, various decorations, wall sconces, individual candlesticks. To me, nothing says 'Halloween' more than having rooms, walkways, graveyards, and most everything else lit by candlelight.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I think my biggest upgrade (besides my home made tombstones and 8-foot tall obelisk) was investing in some good LED spotlights. Great lighting in a home haunt makes all the difference in the world and you can really create a spooky atmosphere just by mixing the right colors and shadows.

Oh, and joining HauntForum...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> Not be a brown-noser but joining Haunt Forum was the best upgrade I made overall. I've been exposed to more talent and ideas than what I ever expected. My first major upgrade was building a fog chiller back in 2006. After that it was animated props.
> 
> Thanks to Zombie-F and all the members!


I will have to second that. My display has improved from a bunch of typical store bought static props to a huge animated graveyard/pumpkin patch, with trick lighting. I have plans to expand to a sound/light show via LOR. None of that would or could have happened without all the great ideas I have gleaned from this forum and the support and advice from its members.


----------

